# Northern Meet and Cruise Confirmation



## TTCool (Feb 7, 2005)

*Northern Meet and Cruise Confirmation

* *Latest info Here*

*If you have just seen this cruise or haven't shown previous interest or haven't posted, do not worry, just turn up at the Scotch Corner Hotel car park or the Ingleton meeting place, at the relative appointed time or better still let me know now, and I can add you to the list below.*

*Update: Weather looking good  So if you held off because of the snow forecast...see you at the venue  *

*Participating drivers are being listed below.*

Hello all

I would like to have only one thread from now on, this one please, so as not to confuse members. Any of my previous references to the above are now obsolete. Previous posts were only exploratory, so here goesâ€¦

People from the North East and those from Teesside should meet at The *Scotch Corner Hotel, post code DL10 6NR, Tel: 01748-850900. * We can meet in the car park at *10am on Saturday 24th March (2007 :roll * Thenâ€¦you have to refer to your instructions which will be given on the day.
As per the instructions, drive to the *Ingleton meeting place, (The Falls Coffee Shop car park) post code LA6 3AZ, Tel: 015242-41617,* where there will be an area set aside opposite the gift shop on a grass and gravel area, by prearrangement with Tony Yew in the ticket office. Parking is free of charge when using the coffee shop. There we can meet up with the other drivers from Ingleton, Skipton, Harrogate, York, Leeds etc and the surrounding areas. All areas are very welcome. We are now all gathered together in one place where we could have lunch.

Then you have to refer to your instructions on how to get to *Alston.*
At Alston, we can stop at a suitable eating place (to be arranged when I know how many are attending) after which we can drive to our respective homes.

*Who would like to come along?*

Joe & Judy
*
Definite:

MikeyG
ttcool
John-H
les
boss429
UK Performance
Dani
markymarkmark
wallsendmag*

*Additional Information*

*Time of arrival at Scotch Corner 10.00am
Departure from Scotch Corner 10.15am

Estimated time of arrival at Ingleton 11.30am
Estimated time of departure from Ingleton 12.45pm

Estimated time of arrival at Alston 3.00pm*

*Shell V-Power is available at The Three Peaks Service Station, New Road, Carnforth, LA6 3DL which is 0.6 miles from Ingleton centre. Tel: 01524-242385. 
Shell V-power is also available just south of the Scotch Corner Hotel on the A1. Esso petrol is available on the Scotch Corner roundabout.

I'm sure that like me you are always concerned about where to park your TT when visiting places. With this in mind it can be very difficult to satisfy all the criteria for a good and safe stopping place when organising a cruise. Nent Hall, very near Alston is a place we've stopped for food before, but unfortunately will be completely taken over by the Rolls Royce Car Club, for the weekend. However, there is another place, which although has been similarly booked by a Wine Tasting Society, is prepared to oblige us with a slot between their activities, at around 3.00pm. They will provide food/buffet for us at £8.50 a head with drinks extra. I've not been to this place before, but considering the best rooms are around £150 per person per night, it should be OK. It's called; wait for it, Lovelady Shield Country House Hotel, Nenthead Road, Alston, CA9 3LF. Tel: 0871-288-1345. This is their web site - one of England's best kept secrets  .

http://www.lovelady.co.uk/

The stop at Ingleton Waterfall Walk car park looks good. There's a ticket office adjacent to it and we will be able to see the cars from the Falls Coffee Shop.

Everything now seems to be settled. A map and route is printed out for distribution on the day. There should be about twelve people attending, eventually, fingers crossed.*

Joe


----------



## MikeyG (Sep 17, 2005)

Count me in, Joe (and I concur re Askrigg - not a good place to park lots of TTs at all!)

Depending on when you leave Scotch Corner, I imagine you'll be at Ingleton at about 1130-1200. I'd be grateful if you could give me a ring on my home no., ideally whilst you're between Hawes and Ribblehead, so that I can go over to the meeting place (it's only 5 minutes from my house).

The Shell garage is *in* Ingleton - about 1 mile from the meeting place on the South side of the A59 at the East end of the village.

Mike


----------



## TTCool (Feb 7, 2005)

OK Mike, I'll give you a ring.

Joe


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

I may be interested if I can do it without adding miles to A3DFU's clock :roll:


----------



## TTCool (Feb 7, 2005)

A3DFU said:


> I may be interested if I can do it without adding miles to A3DFU's clock :roll:


You're coming 

Joe


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

TTCool said:


> A3DFU said:
> 
> 
> > I may be interested if I can do it without adding miles to A3DFU's clock :roll:
> ...


Only if I can avoid adding miles ...


----------



## TTCool (Feb 7, 2005)

A3DFU said:


> TTCool said:
> 
> 
> > A3DFU said:
> ...


Dani

Sorry about that. I've just realised how many miles it would be for you. Maybe you could join in for some of the cruise. I'm used to driving good, probably excessive, distances on our jaunts. In fact we are just leaving for yet another skip through the countryside. The weather here is glorious today and looks like it will be the same for a great deal of the north.

Joe & Judy


----------



## MikeyG (Sep 17, 2005)

Perhaps you could talk nicely to someone also down in that general area of the country Dani...


----------



## les (Jul 24, 2006)

Thats Ingleton not far away from Lancaster then I may meet you there is your ETA still 11/11-30am then? its about 40 mins drive from me I think. I wont be going on to Alston though to far in the wrong direction for me.


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

MikeyG said:


> Perhaps you could talk nicely to someone also down in that general area of the country Dani...


That is my plan, Mikey 

I need a kind person to have me as a passenger because I have just limited the mileage to 10,000 per year for the insurance.

Hello .... kind person ... can you hear me?
[I can always navigate :wink: ]


----------



## ObiWan (Sep 25, 2005)

A3DFU said:


> MikeyG said:
> 
> 
> > Perhaps you could talk nicely to someone also down in that general area of the country Dani...
> ...


This ones not gone deaf but we cannot make it, maybe another kind northerner might help though if he is listening?


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

ObiWan said:


> A3DFU said:
> 
> 
> > MikeyG said:
> ...


I may be lucky


----------



## les (Jul 24, 2006)

Update? :?


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

I'm working :?


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

wallsendmag said:


> I'm working :?


Me 2


----------



## MikeyG (Sep 17, 2005)

Ummm......seems to be very few takers for this date Joe. How about suggesting a different one (not Easter though)?


----------



## boss429 (Jan 25, 2007)

I can make it and possibly looking at a couple more members as well but will confirm Sunday night


----------



## les (Jul 24, 2006)

boss429 said:


> I can make it and possibly looking at a couple more members as well but will confirm Sunday night


Hmmm so you will confirm after the meet then :?


----------



## TTCool (Feb 7, 2005)

A date which suits everyone is nigh impossible to achieve. Easter Sunday is the 8th April which I think needs avoiding. A new date for the cruise could be Saturday 31st march if you wish or we could bring it forward to Saturday 17th. Please advise, suggest, commit if you can. I like the look of the route I suggested but it can be modified, i.e. shortened.

Joe


----------



## TTCool (Feb 7, 2005)

PS shortening the route would mean sacrificing some of the best driving roads but if needs must.

Joe


----------



## TTCool (Feb 7, 2005)

Who thinks it would be better to leave it until a couple of weeks after Easter?

Joe


----------



## TTCool (Feb 7, 2005)

MikeyG said:


> Ummm......seems to be very few takers for this date Joe. How about suggesting a different one (not Easter though)?


Now suggested, Mike.

Joe


----------



## MikeyG (Sep 17, 2005)

Don't shorten it, Joe. I could do the 31st. How many have you got so far - seemed pretty few definites to me?


----------



## TTCool (Feb 7, 2005)

MikeyG said:


> Don't shorten it, Joe. I could do the 31st. How many have you got so far - seemed pretty few definites to me?


Mike

I would be very unhappy if the route had to be shortened. Your right, not much commitment so far, but there's time yet. I can do any day but prefer a Saturday...no Sunday drivers :roll: you know, pensioners 

Joe


----------



## TTCool (Feb 7, 2005)

Just a thought; Summer time begins on the 25th March. The clocks go forward one hour, so more daylight :?:

Joe


----------



## MikeyG (Sep 17, 2005)

TTCool said:


> Just a thought; Summer time begins on the 25th March. The clocks go forward one hour, so more daylight :?:
> 
> Joe


Eh? That's just like saying "get up an hour earlier and start the cruise earlier" - having said that, I don't have to get up 'til you get nearly to Ingleton anyway, so that's OK


----------



## TTCool (Feb 7, 2005)

MikeyG said:


> TTCool said:
> 
> 
> > Just a thought; Summer time begins on the 25th March. The clocks go forward one hour, so more daylight :?:
> ...


Good idea Mike. Let's all get up an hour earlier and start the cruise earlier :lol: You have to make allowances for pensioners  That's why I put a question mark after my post.

I'd like to bet I can still rise before any of you 

Joe


----------



## TTCool (Feb 7, 2005)

Come on chaps; you are supposed to say "I don't doubt it, Joe"


----------



## MikeyG (Sep 17, 2005)

TTCool said:


> MikeyG said:
> 
> 
> > TTCool said:
> ...


If you're talking about waking up in the morning: I would never remotely attempt to compete with anyone on that front ;-)


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

les said:


> boss429 said:
> 
> 
> > I can make it and possibly looking at a couple more members as well but will confirm Sunday night
> ...


Les,

so far the suggested date is not until *Sat, 24th March* :wink:


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

I'm good at getting up early 0400 start anyone :lol:


----------



## boss429 (Jan 25, 2007)

:? So is there a definate date then ? :roll:


----------



## les (Jul 24, 2006)

A3DFU said:


> les said:
> 
> 
> > boss429 said:
> ...


What happened to the 10th then :? I is confused [smiley=dunce2.gif]


----------



## TTCool (Feb 7, 2005)

Les said:


> A3DFU said:
> 
> 
> > Les said:
> ...


There was never a 10th from me personally. It must have been someone else. Arranging a cruise can be akin to pulling teeth at times :lol: hence the occasional confusion. I would like a 'Yes' from you at the critical time, _please_.

Joe [smiley=smoking.gif]


----------



## les (Jul 24, 2006)

TTCool said:


> Les said:
> 
> 
> > A3DFU said:
> ...


Thats Ok it was 10am on the 24th not the 10th [smiley=dunce2.gif] Be careful I am over 50 you know


----------



## TTCool (Feb 7, 2005)

Setting a date to suite all drivers is proving difficult, so, who can make it for the *Nirvana Cruise *(Nirvana = any place of complete bliss and delight  on *Saturday the 31st March (2007 :lol: )? *All other details remain the same as my first post in this thread. I have edited the date in my first post. I look forward to meeting the North East and Teesside contingency at the Scotch Corner Hotel Car park and the drivers from further south at the Ingleotn Falls Coffee Shop car park.

Please refer to my first post in this thread to see who is added as definite.

Definite:
MikeyG 
Me

Iâ€™m sure there must be other esteemed cruisers who would consider this illustrious driving experience. Some drivers from Teesside would be nice. You know who you are.

Joe


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

Good news is I'm off then bad news I have a prior appointment with Man City :? (still I won't pollute the carpark :wink: )


----------



## TTCool (Feb 7, 2005)

wallsendmag said:


> Good news is I'm off then bad news I have a prior appointment with Man City :? (still I won't pollute the carpark :wink: )


Hi

Hopefully, next time. Enjoy the match.

Joe


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

les said:


> A3DFU said:
> 
> 
> > les said:
> ...


That's your age, Les :-*

just listen to us young chicks :wink:

.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.

As for the 10th [of March] 
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
I spent that in the garden: digging, raking, hoeing, mowing, planting :roll:


----------



## XTR (Mar 2, 2006)

Doubt i can make it 

Bit short on money at the moment, damm car keeps breaking and parts keep needing replacing.


----------



## TTCool (Feb 7, 2005)

XTR said:


> Doubt i can make it
> 
> Bit short on money at the moment, damm car keeps breaking and parts keep needing replacing.


OK. Hope your car gets better soon. See you next time. If anything changes, just turn up at the Scotch Corner Hotel.

Joe


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

I thought it was Saturday 24th March 2007 which I could have come to - I'm afraid I can't make the 31st [smiley=bigcry.gif]


----------



## TTCool (Feb 7, 2005)

John-H said:


> I thought it was Saturday 24th March 2007 which I could have come to - I'm afraid I can't make the 31st [smiley=bigcry.gif]


John

Let's see how this pans out. It may very well be the 24th. Hang on in there please.

Joe


----------



## les (Jul 24, 2006)

A3DFU said:


> les said:
> 
> 
> > A3DFU said:
> ...


----------



## TTCool (Feb 7, 2005)

John-H said:


> I thought it was Saturday 24th March 2007 which I could have come to - I'm afraid I can't make the 31st [smiley=bigcry.gif]


PM sent.

Joe


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Still cant make the 31st


----------



## TTCool (Feb 7, 2005)

OK Andy. Next time [smiley=thumbsup.gif]

Joe


----------



## TTCool (Feb 7, 2005)

Setting a date to accommodate all drivers is proving difficult, so, who can make it for the Nirvana Cruise (Nirvana = any place of complete bliss and delight  ) on *Saturday the 24th March (2007 :roll: )? *All other details remain the same as in my first post in this thread. I have edited the date in my first post. I look forward to meeting the North East and Teesside contingency at the Scotch Corner Hotel Car park and the drivers from further south at the Ingleton Falls Coffee Shop car park.

If you have just seen this cruise or haven't shown previous interest or haven't posted, do not worry, JUST TURN UP AT THE SCOTCH CORNER HOTEL CAR PARK or THE INGLETON FALLS COFFEE SHOP CAR PARK.

I would be pleased to hear from the following members who have shown interest or participated in previous cruises around the area in question. Some have already replied. Please think *Saturday the 24th March*, thanks.

A3DFU
Les
ObiWan
Wallesendmag
YELLOW_TT
John-H
Boss429
RichT
Mav969
Haxbyville
Leg
MikeyB
Gizmo99
XTR
Trev
ianmachem
AndyB
Tommy
Moylett
Ikon666
Los
Uk Performance

Iâ€™m sure there must be other esteemed cruisers who would consider this illustrious driving experience. Some drivers from Teesside would be nice. You know who you are.

Joe


----------



## MikeyG (Sep 17, 2005)

24th March = OK


----------



## TTCool (Feb 7, 2005)

MikeyG said:


> 24th March = OK


 [smiley=thumbsup.gif] from Joe and Judy


----------



## boss429 (Jan 25, 2007)

Count me in


----------



## TTCool (Feb 7, 2005)

boss429 said:


> Count me in


[smiley=thumbsup.gif] from Joe and Judy


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

I can make 24th March


----------



## TTCool (Feb 7, 2005)

John-H said:


> I can make 24th March


 [smiley=thumbsup.gif] from Joe & Judy


----------



## les (Jul 24, 2006)

Will meet to up with you all somewhere on the 24th


----------



## TTCool (Feb 7, 2005)

Hi les

[smiley=thumbsup.gif] from Joe & judy


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

I'm working on the 24th :?


----------



## TTCool (Feb 7, 2005)

Andrew

Next time. There will always be a next time, I hope 

Joe


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

les said:


> A3DFU said:
> 
> 
> > les said:
> ...


Why do I have the feeling that my post has been changed :roll:


----------



## les (Jul 24, 2006)

A3DFU said:


> les said:
> 
> 
> > A3DFU said:
> ...


 Ermmm maybe cos I called you young lady Dani :lol:


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

les said:


> A3DFU said:
> 
> 
> > les said:
> ...


Phew, I'm glad that I am not halucinating :roll:


----------



## les (Jul 24, 2006)

A3DFU said:


> les said:
> 
> 
> > A3DFU said:
> ...


Ive been getting personal coaching in smooth talk and hypnotism. :wink:


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

les said:


> A3DFU said:
> 
> 
> > les said:
> ...


I hope you mean Hypno*therapy* :-*


----------



## les (Jul 24, 2006)

A3DFU said:


> les said:
> 
> 
> > A3DFU said:
> ...


You can live and hope Dani :roll: 
BTW stop hijacking this thread :lol:


----------



## X4RCN (Apr 18, 2006)

Is there room for me :twisted: and Tony of course?

We are free beleive it or not!!

Karen


----------



## X4RCN (Apr 18, 2006)

As long as that Les behaves :wink: :-*

Karen


----------



## TTCool (Feb 7, 2005)

UK Performance said:


> Is there room for me :twisted: and Tony of course?
> 
> We are free beleive it or not!!
> 
> Karen


Yes, of course. You are most welcome. Numbers are building up now 

Regards

Joe & Judy


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

TTCool said:


> UK Performance said:
> 
> 
> > Is there room for me :twisted: and Tony of course?
> ...


You know they have a MkII Joe :wink:


----------



## les (Jul 24, 2006)

UK Performance said:


> As long as that Les behaves :wink: :-*
> 
> Karen


Sorry karen this cruise is for REALL TTs only not those fake, wannabe so called Mk2s :lol:


----------



## TTCool (Feb 7, 2005)

wallsendmag said:


> TTCool said:
> 
> 
> > UK Performance said:
> ...


Andrew,

I do know, you stirrer  it's on their advertisments.

I can't understand why anyone would want to go to a footy match when one of my cruises is on offer  If you come to your senses you are also most welcome in your MK2  :wink:

Regards

Joe


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

TTCool said:


> wallsendmag said:
> 
> 
> > TTCool said:
> ...


I've got a season ticket,besides we might actually win :lol:


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

UK Performance said:


> As long as that Les behaves :wink: :-*
> 
> Karen


Just don't ask him if he wants his candle lighting :wink: He's a bit touchy on that subject [smiley=whip.gif]


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

les said:


> A3DFU said:
> 
> 
> > les said:
> ...


I was only talking about halucination and now you tell me off    
Or did you just ask me to hope for you to sit back now .... sit back now and close your eyes .... close your eyes and take a nice deep breath in through your nose ..... breathing in now .... and as you slowly exhale through your mouth ......


----------



## les (Jul 24, 2006)

A3DFU said:


> les said:
> 
> 
> > A3DFU said:
> ...


 [smiley=zzz.gif] [smiley=zzz.gif] [smiley=zzz.gif] [smiley=zzz.gif] [smiley=zzz.gif] [smiley=zzz.gif]


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

les said:


> A3DFU said:
> 
> 
> > les said:
> ...


Didn't I tell you I can put you into Trance as quickly as I can snip my fingers.
And here is my post-hypnotic suggestion: -
from now on forward you know that you can find any destination easily and effortlessly


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

Oh, here is my ps: -

I will be coming along to the meet. John has kindly offered for me to do the map reading. Thanks John :-*


----------



## les (Jul 24, 2006)

A3DFU said:


> les said:
> 
> 
> > A3DFU said:
> ...


Yes madam,  I can madam,  as you say madam,  I will be able to find anywhere anytime,  and anyhow without navigations aids. [smiley=zzz.gif] [smiley=zzz.gif] [smiley=zzz.gif] [smiley=zzz.gif] [smiley=zzz.gif]


----------



## les (Jul 24, 2006)

A3DFU said:


> Oh, here is my ps: -
> 
> I will be coming along to the meet. John has kindly offered for me to do the map reading. Thanks John :-*


Johns got a Sat Nav to :lol:


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

les said:


> A3DFU said:
> 
> 
> > les said:
> ...


And when you wake up you feel better than you have done for a very long time 



les said:


> A3DFU said:
> 
> 
> > Oh, here is my ps: -
> ...


Well, he has now :wink:


----------



## les (Jul 24, 2006)

A3DFU said:


> les said:
> 
> 
> > A3DFU said:
> ...


Yeh but he needs to spend some Â£Â£Â£Â£Â£s on moding his car :roll:

Its very nice in this state ...i'm staying like this narrrrrr [smiley=zzz.gif]  [smiley=zzz.gif]  [smiley=zzz.gif]  [smiley=zzz.gif]  [smiley=zzz.gif]


----------



## TTCool (Feb 7, 2005)

Dani

[smiley=thumbsup.gif] from Joe & Judy


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

les said:


> A3DFU said:
> 
> 
> > les said:
> ...


I love being in trance too [smiley=wings.gif] [smiley=sleeping.gif] [smiley=wings.gif] [smiley=sleeping.gif] [smiley=wings.gif]


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

A3DFU said:


> les said:
> 
> 
> > A3DFU said:
> ...


Wow, that's the longest and most elegant looking concatinated post I've seen  . And just what do you mean by the following quote my dear candelabra?


> "Yeh but he needs to spend some Â£Â£Â£Â£Â£s on moding his car :roll:


Well.... tap, tap, tap,.... I'm waiting....


----------



## les (Jul 24, 2006)

A3DFU said:


> les said:
> 
> 
> > A3DFU said:
> ...


Guess :wink: and it aint nowt to do with candles :roll:


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

John-H said:


> A3DFU said:
> 
> 
> > les said:
> ...


I was wondering when you would help us create the most elegant looking cacatinated post :roll:



les said:


> A3DFU said:
> 
> 
> > les said:
> ...


You've guessed correctly :wink:


----------



## les (Jul 24, 2006)

A3DFU said:


> John-H said:
> 
> 
> > A3DFU said:
> ...


Dani I am NEVER wrong just sometimes mistaken... ask me mum :roll:


----------



## X4RCN (Apr 18, 2006)

Is it just me or do these long posts with quotes drive you nuts [smiley=rifle.gif]

STOP GOING OFF TOPIC!!

Wait until i see you Les, i will sort you out 

Karen


----------



## boss429 (Jan 25, 2007)

UK Performance said:


> Is it just me or do these long posts with quotes drive you nuts [smiley=rifle.gif]
> 
> STOP GOING OFF TOPIC!!
> 
> ...


No, not driving me nuts [smiley=vulcan.gif] [smiley=rolleyes5.gif] [smiley=rolleyes5.gif] [smiley=knife.gif] [smiley=jester.gif] [smiley=indian_chief.gif]


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

UK Performance said:


> Is it just me or do these long posts with quotes drive you nuts [smiley=rifle.gif]
> 
> STOP GOING OFF TOPIC!!
> 
> ...


Threaten to blow his candles out! :wink:


----------



## RichT (Jul 1, 2006)

Now then Les does that make your day or what???? :wink:


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

les said:


> A3DFU said:
> 
> 
> > John-H said:
> ...


When will I meet her :wink:



UK Performance said:


> Is it just me or do these long posts with quotes drive you nuts [smiley=rifle.gif]
> 
> STOP GOING OFF TOPIC!!
> 
> ...


Do we have to click our heels, Miss :roll:


----------



## XTR (Mar 2, 2006)

arghhhhhhhhhhh how many quotes!!!!!


----------



## TTCool (Feb 7, 2005)

Good afternoon ladies and gentlemen

Thank you guys and gals for keeping this cruise up front :wink:

Here are the latest details in Neddy Seagoon voice:

Northern Meet and Cruise Confirmation

Participating drivers are being listed below, as and when I'm notified.

People from the North East and those from Teesside should meet at The Scotch Corner Hotel, post code DL10 6NR, Tel: 01748-850900. We can meet in the car park at 10am on Saturday 24th March (2007 ) Thenâ€¦you have to refer to your instructions which will be given on the day. 
As per the instructions, drive to the Ingleton meeting place, (The Falls Coffee Shop car park) post code LA6 3AZ, Tel: 015242-41617, where there will be an area set aside opposite the gift shop on a grass and gravel area, by prearrangement with Tony Yew in the ticket office. Parking is free of charge when using the coffee shop. There we can meet up with the other drivers from Ingleton, Skipton, Harrogate, York, Leeds etc and the surrounding areas. All areas are very welcome. We are now all gathered together in one place where we could have lunch.

Thenâ€¦you have to refer to your instructions on how to get to Alston. 
At Alston, we can stop at a suitable eating place, after which we can drive to our respective homes.

Who would like to come along?

Joe & Judy

*Definite:

MikeyG 
ttcool 
John-H 
boss429 
Les 
UK Performance 
Dani *

Additional Information:

Time of arrival at Scotch Corner 10.00am 
Departure from Scotch Corner 10.15am

Estimated time of arrival at Ingleton 11.30am 
Estimated time of departure from Ingleton 12.45pm

Estimated time of arrival at Alston 3.00pm

Shell V-Power is available at The Three Peaks Service Station, New Road, Carnforth, LA6 3DL which is 0.6 miles from Ingleton centre. Tel: 01524-242385. 
Shell V-power is also available just south of the Scotch Corner Hotel on the A1. Esso petrol is available on the Scotch Corner roundabout.

Iâ€™m sure that like me you are always concerned about where to park your TT when visiting places. With this in mind it can be very difficult to satisfy all the criteria for a good and safe stopping place when organising a cruise. Nent Hall, very near Alston is a place weâ€™ve stopped for food before, but unfortunately will be completely taken over by the Rolls Royce Car Club, for the weekend. However, there is another place, which although has been similarly booked by a Wine Tasting Society, is prepared to oblige us with a slot between their activities, at around 3.00pm. They will provide food/buffet for us at Â£8.50 a head with drinks extra. I've not been to this place before, but considering the best rooms are around Â£150 per person per night, it should be OK. Itâ€™s called; wait for it, Lovelady Shield Country House Hotel, Nenthead Road, Alston, Cumbria. Tel: 0871-288-1345. This is their web siteâ€¦one of Englandâ€™s best kept secrets.

http://www.lovelady.co.uk/

The stop at Ingleton Waterfall Walk car park looks good. Thereâ€™s a ticket office adjacent to it and we will be able to see the cars from the Falls Coffee Shop.

Everything now seems to be settled. A map and route is printed out for distribution on the day. There should be about twelve people attending, eventually, fingers crossed.

Joe


----------



## les (Jul 24, 2006)

RichT said:


> Now then Les does that make your day or what???? :wink:


Ermmmm i'm saying nothing [smiley=stop.gif] John, you gone and done it again first the candles now this


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

les said:


> Ermmmm i'm saying nothing [smiley=stop.gif] John, you gone and done it again first the candles now this


Do I have to sort the two of you out? Stop arguing kids else you'll be sent to your bedrooms :roll:


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

Jo,

You'd better put your new info at the start of the thread so we can find it. I think it will soon become lost in conversation :wink:

John


----------



## TTCool (Feb 7, 2005)

John-H said:


> Jo,
> 
> You'd better put your new info at the start of the thread so we can find it. I think it will soon become lost in conversation :wink:
> 
> John


Hi John

I've put the new info at the start as well :lol: Look forward to seeing you.

Belt n'braces up north, lad.

Joe


----------



## X4RCN (Apr 18, 2006)

Hope the snow keeps off, have you heard the latest apprently snow on the way....... Has the world gone mad? :?

Lovelady looks nice anyway.
Just trying to palm off my lad and the dog for the day now.......God that sounds awful, I not a bad mother really.

Unless other kids are going?

Karen


----------



## TTCool (Feb 7, 2005)

Hello and good afternoon Karen and fellow drivers

Don't worry about the snow. It snowed this time last year. It won't stay.

Joe


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

I like driving in snow anyway - it's fun - espescially on the downhill sections with all the cadence braking  . If only I could turn that bloomin' ABS off! :?


----------



## les (Jul 24, 2006)

John-H said:


> I like driving in snow anyway - it's fun - espescially on the downhill sections with all the cadence braking  . If only I could turn that bloomin' ABS off! :?


What do you mean "turn it of" you have only just found out how to turn it on :roll:


----------



## TTCool (Feb 7, 2005)

John-H said:


> I like driving in snow anyway - it's fun - espescially on the downhill sections with all the cadence braking  . If only I could turn that bloomin' ABS off! :?


I've heard longer wheel bolts can disable your ABS :lol:

Joe


----------



## TTCool (Feb 7, 2005)

John-H said:


> I like driving in snow anyway - it's fun - espescially on the downhill sections with all the cadence braking  . If only I could turn that bloomin' ABS off! :?


That's not cadence braking you do John, it's a knee trembler youv'e got on there.

Joe... OUCH!


----------



## TTCool (Feb 7, 2005)

I _think_ we are still on topic here, after all, we are cruising in our TTs and braking where absolutely necessary.

Joe


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

TTCool said:


> I've heard longer wheel bolts can disable your ABS :lol:
> 
> Joe


Very good Joe. I'll have to remember that one :roll:



TTCool said:


> That's not cadence braking you do John, it's a knee trembler youv'e got on there.
> 
> Joe... OUCH!


I try not to get over excited whilst driving :wink:



TTCool said:


> I _think_ we are still on topic here, after all, we are cruising in our TTs and braking where absolutely necessary.
> 
> Joe


This thread has got more turns than your extra long bolts Joe :lol:


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

Is this still on for April 31st then??


----------



## TTCool (Feb 7, 2005)

wallsendmag said:


> Is this still on for April 31st then??


No it's on for the 24th March. See first post in this thread. It's fully updated.

Joe


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

:roll:


----------



## TTCool (Feb 7, 2005)

Andrew

Stick with the first post in this thread, which is self explanatory.

31st April? where did that come from?

Have you been drinking? :roll:

Cheers

Joe


----------



## markymarkmark (Aug 29, 2006)

After some tricky negotiation with my slavedriver/paymaster it seems I am now free on that Saturday, so I'd like to come along for what will be my first TT cruise  if thats OK

looking to pop me cherry :wink: 
Mark


----------



## boss429 (Jan 25, 2007)

It will be my first cruise as well !


----------



## TTCool (Feb 7, 2005)

markymarkmark said:


> After some tricky negotiation with my slavedriver/paymaster it seems I am now free on that Saturday, so I'd like to come along for what will be my first TT cruise  if thats OK
> 
> looking to pop me cherry :wink:
> Mark


Mark, you are most welcome, it's more than OK. I hope it will be the first of many. Please check the detail in my first post at the beginning of this thread.

Regards

Joe & Judy


----------



## TTCool (Feb 7, 2005)

boss429 said:


> It will be my first cruise as well !


...and not your last  looking forward to seeing everybody.

Joe & Judy


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

I've just worked out...I finish work at 2 so I coud be in Alston for near enough 3 ,how about we meet you there?


----------



## TTCool (Feb 7, 2005)

wallsendmag said:


> I've just worked out...I finish work at 2 so I coud be in Alston for near enough 3 ,how about we meet you there?


Andrew

That would be great. You could use the route I posted a while back, through all the B roads from Scotch Corner to Alston. I'm not sure exactly where you are based but that B route is a great drive as you know  Lovelady is very near Nent Hall so you will know the area.

Joe & Judy


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

TTCool said:


> wallsendmag said:
> 
> 
> > I've just worked out...I finish work at 2 so I coud be in Alston for near enough 3 ,how about we meet you there?
> ...


I work in the centre of Newcastle (well its called Central anyhoo) To get there in time I would have to fly down the A69 then the A686 boring but quick :?


----------



## TTCool (Feb 7, 2005)

wallsendmag said:


> TTCool said:
> 
> 
> > wallsendmag said:
> ...


Makes perfect sense 

Joe


----------



## X4RCN (Apr 18, 2006)

Ok still for saturday?

My lad and the dog are going off to grannys for the day.

Just fighting with Tony, as to who is driving, i may drive up to scotch corner, but Tony wants the nice bendy roads :?

What do you reckon, should i let him drive??

Karen


----------



## les (Jul 24, 2006)

UK Performance said:


> Ok still for saturday?
> 
> My lad and the dog are going off to grannys for the day.
> 
> ...


Karen, Heres what to do. Stop and tell him you think you may have a puncture. When he gets out to check for you put your foot down and sped off leaving him there :twisted: :lol:


----------



## TTCool (Feb 7, 2005)

UK Performance said:


> Ok still for saturday?
> 
> My lad and the dog are going off to grannys for the day.
> 
> ...


Hi Karen & Tony

Saturday is still very much OK. See you both at Scotch Corner.

Joe & Judy


----------



## TTCool (Feb 7, 2005)

Logging out for the night. Will pick up in the morning.

Nite everybody

Joe


----------



## les (Jul 24, 2006)

Dam and blast. Looks like I will have to work Saturday which is very unusal for me  Nothing I can do about it and I am sorry I won't be there but its a case of needs must. I hope you have a good run and turn up. Shame I can't now make it. [smiley=bigcry.gif]


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

les said:


> Dam and blast. Looks like I will have to work Saturday which is very unusal for me  Nothing I can do about it and I am sorry I won't be there but its a case of needs must. I hope you have a good run and turn up. Shame I can't now make it. [smiley=bigcry.gif]


Sorry you can't make it. Just tell em to ###ger off you've got plans and a life etc.  We'll hold a candle for you Les :wink: :lol:


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

John-H said:


> les said:
> 
> 
> > Dam and blast. Looks like I will have to work Saturday which is very unusal for me  Nothing I can do about it and I am sorry I won't be there but its a case of needs must. I hope you have a good run and turn up. Shame I can't now make it. [smiley=bigcry.gif]
> ...


I'll second this 8) not only because I was going to get you some wheel-x today :?


----------



## TTCool (Feb 7, 2005)

Hi Les

Not to worry. I'm sure there will be a next time. I hope you are on double time for Saturday :roll:

Joe

Edit: I've left you on the list on page one. "It's not over until the fat lady sings", so they say :wink:


----------



## X4RCN (Apr 18, 2006)

We may be going straight to Ingleton, I think that is slightly better for us, either way will see you all there.

Karen


----------



## TTCool (Feb 7, 2005)

UK Performance said:


> We may be going straight to Ingleton, I think that is slightly better for us, either way will see you all there.
> 
> Karen


That's what I thought. I got your PM. Thanks.

Joe


----------



## TTCool (Feb 7, 2005)

Good Morning

Dare I say the weather forecast across the whole of this cruise is SUNNY/FAIR. Fingers crossed, I hope they have got it right.

Joe


----------



## boss429 (Jan 25, 2007)

TTCool said:


> Good Morning
> 
> Dare I say the weather forecast across the whole of this cruise is SUNNY/FAIR. Fingers crossed, I hope they have got it right.
> 
> Joe


Well that's blown it then :roll:


----------



## TTCool (Feb 7, 2005)

If anybody out there was concerned about the snow forecast last week and decided not to cruise, I think there is a good chance they need not have worried.

SO, anyone who was undecided...see you at Scotch Corner Hotel or Ingleton Waterfalls...see page one of this thread.

Joe & Judy


----------



## MikeyG (Sep 17, 2005)

I can confirm that the weather in Ingleton today is gorgeous and sunny, with a bit of a breeze - stunning  I'll concede that it's not entirely warm, but it's dry and bright, and that's the main thing! See you all tomorrow


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

I'm very dissappointed about the lack of snow  .

Looks like me and Dani will be going to Ingleton first too. See you there


----------



## MikeyG (Sep 17, 2005)

You mean you were seriously considering heading up to Scotch Corner first 

What time are you aiming to arrive at Ingleton John (need to optimise how late I can stay in bed tomorrow ;-) )


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

Just aiming for what Joe said Mike. Do you want an alarm call?


----------



## TTCool (Feb 7, 2005)

I will be driving to the Scotch Corner Hotel for 10am, just in case somebody goes there. I think we have one or two from over this way. It will only add about 15 minutes or so to my schedule.

Joe


----------



## X4RCN (Apr 18, 2006)

Weather and the outlook is good, I think Tony may have won the driving stakes though!! :?

He is the one looking silly driving a car with a girls name on :lol: .

A long time since i was at ingleton, i remember it well from a school trip years ago, staying at the youth hostel, mmmmhhh too many years ago actually!! :?

Karen


----------



## TTCool (Feb 7, 2005)

Just to reiterate:

Anyone from the North East/Teesside who wishes to join us can meet me at the Scotch Corner Hotel. It would be nice for us to drive to Ingleton together.

Joe


----------



## MikeyG (Sep 17, 2005)

John-H said:


> Just aiming for what Joe said Mike. Do you want an alarm call?


No need, John; Joe's giving me an alarm call once he gets past Hawes    I just thought I might get down there a bit earlier if anyone was turning up earlier!


----------



## les (Jul 24, 2006)

DRAT! DART! DRAT! DRAT! I WILL BE IN MANCHESTER INSTEAD NOW [smiley=bigcry.gif] ITS NOT FAIR. I HATE LIFE, WHY ME? [smiley=help.gif] [smiley=end.gif] [smiley=argue.gif] [smiley=smash.gif] [smiley=skull.gif]


----------



## TTCool (Feb 7, 2005)

I will be filling up with V-Power at the Three Peaks Service Station before heading to the Falls.

By the way, I have not washed and waxed the TT. Nor have I polished my chrome tips or vacuumed the inside and dusted the dashboard; nor have I treated the tyres and checked my tyre pressures, oil, water, brake fluid and screen wash or torqued my wheel bolts or double checked the route in my Tom Tom One or put my camera, phone and TT1 on charge :lol: :lol: If you think of anything else I haven't done, please don't hesitate to tell me  [smiley=dizzy2.gif]

Joe 8)


----------



## MikeyG (Sep 17, 2005)

Hey! On this one occasion, I could, conceivably, turn up without the car being covered in Dales mud - how thrilling


----------



## TTCool (Feb 7, 2005)

John-H said:


> I'm very dissappointed about the lack of snow  .
> 
> Looks like me and Dani will be going to Ingleton first too. See you there


John

If you like, I can arrange for a gallon if diesel to be poured over your tyres before you set off :lol:

Joe


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

The radios are charging right now, so we'll have 4 tomorrow


----------



## X4RCN (Apr 18, 2006)

les said:


> DRAT! DART! DRAT! DRAT! I WILL BE IN MANCHESTER INSTEAD NOW [smiley=bigcry.gif] ITS NOT FAIR. I HATE LIFE, WHY ME? [smiley=help.gif] [smiley=end.gif] [smiley=argue.gif] [smiley=smash.gif] [smiley=skull.gif]


I was only going cos you was going Les :roll:

Next time see you soon!!

Karen


----------



## TTCool (Feb 7, 2005)

A3DFU said:


> The radios are charging right now, so we'll have 4 tomorrow


Well done, Dani. See you there.

Joe


----------



## les (Jul 24, 2006)

UK Performance said:


> les said:
> 
> 
> > DRAT! DART! DRAT! DRAT! I WILL BE IN MANCHESTER INSTEAD NOW [smiley=bigcry.gif] ITS NOT FAIR. I HATE LIFE, WHY ME? [smiley=help.gif] [smiley=end.gif] [smiley=argue.gif] [smiley=smash.gif] [smiley=skull.gif]
> ...


Awwwww you sarcastic *&%*&*Â£*$* [smiley=argue.gif] :wink:


----------



## X4RCN (Apr 18, 2006)

les said:


> UK Performance said:
> 
> 
> > les said:
> ...


Moi :roll:


----------



## X4RCN (Apr 18, 2006)

I suppose you all will be cleaning your pride and joys for tommorrow?? :?

It is raining outside right now, but i cannot turn up with a dirty car can I.....

Oh well time to get wet, will be back shortly! :roll:

Karen


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

TTCool said:


> John-H said:
> 
> 
> > I'm very dissappointed about the lack of snow  .
> ...


With global warming and the lack of snow, do you think that idea will catch on for the Winter Olimpics etc? Downhill Oil skiing, Diesel Curling, Dancing on Crude and other distilates of course :wink:


----------



## TTCool (Feb 7, 2005)

John-H said:


> TTCool said:
> 
> 
> > John-H said:
> ...


 :lol: :lol:


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

My cars filthy,Iwas going to clean it Wednesday but it snowed and its rained off and on ever since :?


----------



## markymarkmark (Aug 29, 2006)

Aye,
what he said. I had jac in a box booked for last Tuesday but he couldn't make because of the chuffin snow. 
I'm getting a bit concerned now about how dirty my car is and how early I have to get up in the morning...
hmm the neighbours already think I have OCD about washing the car... If I get up at 5:30 I could wash it and nobody would know :lol:

Mark


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

markymarkmark said:


> Aye,
> what he said. I had jac in a box booked for last Tuesday but he couldn't make because of the chuffin snow.
> I'm getting a bit concerned now about how dirty my car is and how early I have to get up in the morning...
> hmm the neighbours already think I have OCD about washing the car... If I get up at 5:30 I could wash it and nobody would know :lol:
> ...


You remind me of when there was a hose pipe ban. I heard a hissing noise late one dark night, went out to investigate and coud just make out the shadowy figure of the bloke across the road, huddled into the recess of his porch, directing a thin jet of water over his garden to his car parked on the road :roll:


----------



## TTCool (Feb 7, 2005)

Well... I'm ready.


















Joe


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

TTCool said:


> Well... I'm ready.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I don't know... First you're Count Arthur Strong... Now you're Ken Dodd  .


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

markymarkmark said:


> Aye,
> what he said. I had jac in a box booked for last Tuesday but he couldn't make because of the chuffin snow.
> I'm getting a bit concerned now about how dirty my car is and how early I have to get up in the morning...
> hmm the neighbours already think I have OCD about washing the car... If I get up at 5:30 I could wash it and nobody would know :lol:
> ...


Was that you passing me about five last night?


----------



## markymarkmark (Aug 29, 2006)

Certainly was. I was going to flash you but wasn't sure it was you. I'll know for sure next time


----------



## TTCool (Feb 7, 2005)

Count Arthur Strong...never confused. It's easy to see why :lol:










Joe 8) AKA Count Arthur


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

:lol: I can't believe you did that :lol:


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

TTCool said:


> Count Arthur Strong...never confused. It's easy to see why :lol:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That one on the left is a bit old fashioned :lol:


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

Great afternoon out preferred the drive this time though :wink:


----------



## X4RCN (Apr 18, 2006)

oh my goodness can Joe drive :wink: 
Tony desperatly wanted to stick with him, but I am afraid my bottle was not up to it. I think he also knew those roads quite well!
Shame we could not go the distance with you all, did not realise Alston was so far, we stopped for lunch on the way home and arrived back at grandmas for 5.45, just in time for 6pm deadline.

Thanks to Joe and Judy for arranging all this and very nice to meet some of you at last, hope you all had a good day and see you all soon i hope.

Karen and Tony


----------



## MikeyG (Sep 17, 2005)

Excellent day out - just back 

Thanks again for organising, Joe and Judy 

Mike


----------



## XTR (Mar 2, 2006)

UK Performance said:


> oh my goodness can Joe drive :wink:
> Tony desperatly wanted to stick with him, but I am afraid my bottle was not up to it. I think he also knew those roads quite well!


Was that just an excuss that the mk1 TT is quicker than the mk2? 

Only joking... i know what Joes driving is like. He should give me some lessons


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

Well, what a fantastic day out  John only just dropped me off about an hour ago .... we decided to go for a pint in Askrigg to enjoy all those roads again. Thanks for letting me be your passenger John and I hope you got home without falling asleep :-*

And a BIG thanks to Joe and Judy for organizing today ----> I mean, yesterday. The roads were just phenominal


----------



## markymarkmark (Aug 29, 2006)

Just like to add my thanks aswell to Joe & Judy. This was my first event and I really enjoyed it, although keeping up with Joe was 'challenging' :lol: 
It was great to be able to put faces to names at last and nice to see some very well prepared cars ( and to get a close up view of a couple of nice mark II's as well )
I also enjoyed comparing the performance of my standard 225 to the 2 remapped cars present ( although mrs markymark went a bit quiet then )

quick snap added, sorry about the quality but it was taken with my phone


----------



## MikeyG (Sep 17, 2005)

It doesn't look sunny enough in that shot, Mark! Here's some sun 

Good to meet some new faces.

Boss429: did you make it to Brough? - lost track of you keeping up with Joe :-/


----------



## les (Jul 24, 2006)

Glad you all had a good day though. It was sunny in Machester city centre to.


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

........*Ladies and Gentleman. *.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
........*May I introduce...*.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.

...*The Stig...*










Well I've not enjoyed myself as much for a long time. Well done Joe and Judy for organising and leading such a fantastic event. Some of the best roads and blurred scenery in the country :wink:

Great to meet everyone again and some new faces for me too.

Thank you Dani for the good company on the adventure  I hope you weren't too worried when we nearly ran out of petrol on the way back 























































I must say the food at both ends of the route was very nice  . Espescially the spicey soup and those roast vegetable sandwitches!




























Must do it again soon


----------



## KenTT (Feb 20, 2005)

TTCool said:


> Count Arthur Strong...never confused. It's easy to see why :lol:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :lol: Joe you are price less, that pic really gave me a laugh :lol:

I suspect you have heel & toe written on your pedals :wink:

Looks like a really fun meet, nice 

BTW Hi John, sorry not been on the forum much lately.


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

Hi there Ken  . How's things?


----------



## les (Jul 24, 2006)

Shadey a bunch of charaters there if ever I saw one, :lol:


----------



## TTCool (Feb 7, 2005)

Good afternoon

Sorry for the delay in getting to you. My image hosting is down, so I can't post any pictures just yet.

Thanks for all the compliments. We are so glad that everybody had a good drive, good food, good weather, and good company. Please keep the printouts; I'm sure some of you will be driving that route again in your own time :wink: Glad you all had a safe journey home.

Cheers

Joe & Judy


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

John-H said:


> Dani I hope you weren't too worried when we nearly ran out of petrol on the way back


Should I have been worried? We had water and sarnies


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

A3DFU said:


> John-H said:
> 
> 
> > Dani I hope you weren't too worried when we nearly ran out of petrol on the way back
> ...


Thats an old trick :wink:


----------



## TTCool (Feb 7, 2005)

Here are my pics at last. I'm not too familiar with this hosting company at the moment. It's not my usual one. Pics are mixed up.


































































































































































































































































































Joe


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

wallsendmag said:


> A3DFU said:
> 
> 
> > John-H said:
> ...


Trust you :roll:


----------



## TTCool (Feb 7, 2005)

A3DFU said:


> John-H said:
> 
> 
> > Dani I hope you weren't too worried when we nearly ran out of petrol on the way back
> ...


Just as well Judy made you a survival pack from the left-overs  or did you bring your own emergency kit?

Joe


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

TTCool said:


> A3DFU said:
> 
> 
> > John-H said:
> ...


I scoffed them for supper :lol: . Nice pics Joe  .


----------



## Andy B (Mar 23, 2006)

Nice pic's Joe


----------



## boss429 (Jan 25, 2007)

nice photo's, you guys were putting your foot to the floor on that run  i decided just to take it easy and enjoy the view, but it was very enjoyable and nice to meet you all ( shame we could not make it to Alston ) looked like you had a good time ( and food )


----------



## MikeyG (Sep 17, 2005)

Not all cruises are that 'progressive' - I hope you can make another one sometime. Good to meet you both 

Mike


----------



## boss429 (Jan 25, 2007)

MikeyG said:


> It doesn't look sunny enough in that shot, Mark! Here's some sun
> 
> Good to meet some new faces.
> 
> Boss429: did you make it to Brough? - lost track of you keeping up with Joe :-/


Yes Mikey did find the way back thanks


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

John-H said:


> Thank you Dani for the good company on the adventure


If you think I passed my test as a passenger I am happy to volunteer again John 



wallsendmag said:


> A3DFU said:
> 
> 
> > John-H said:
> ...


What's that Andy? Is it really an old trick to have water and sarnies :wink: :roll:



TTCool said:


> A3DFU said:
> 
> 
> > John-H said:
> ...


I meant the survival pack Judy made 

BTW, very nice pictures Joe and John


----------

